# Liverpool 2007



## soulman (Jul 19, 2006)

2007 will mark Liverpool's 800th anniversary, so say the history books. 

http://www.liverpool2007.org.uk/

Project partnered by the WEA, Workers' Educational Association - http://www.nw.wea.org.uk/


----------



## boohoo (Jul 19, 2006)

Is it really that young? I thought it had some Roman origins?


----------



## soulman (Jul 19, 2006)

Well exactly. There's parts of Liverpool featured in the Doomsday Book and that was 1086.


----------



## soulman (Jul 22, 2006)

The site talks about the city's founding charter so I guess it's concerned about Liverpool as a city not as a town, village or general geographical area. No sign of the 'founding charter' tho.


----------

